

Applying for jobs through IT recruiters is a waste of time - cscx
http://developersrant.wordpress.com/2013/07/02/applying-jobs-through-it-recruiters-is-a-waste-of-time/

======
andrewstuart
Ugh. Hate recruiters, recruiters suck yada yada yada. Seems this same post
keeps getting rewritten and hitting the front page of hacker news.

The lack of comments shows how uninteresting yet another recruiter bash is.

~~~
cscx
This is simply a personal experience expressed in the form of blog post.

